# Kingdom Asunder on sale



## thaddeus6th (Jan 24, 2017)

It's Saint Francis' Day, and as we all know, that means there's a Thaddeus White sale.

From now until the 27th, Kingdom Asunder is on sale for just 99p (previously £4.99).

Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Book 1) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store

Kingdom Asunder is epic fantasy crammed with scheming traitors, subtle plots, treachery galore, and a cabal of ruthless men and women battling for supremacy. A failed regicide attempt has kickstarted a civil war, with Princess Karena all that stands between her family and ruin. 

Sir Hugh is a knight forced to wrestle with the conflicting demands of behaving honourably and obeying his orders. Meanwhile, Charlotte de Vere, captain of mercenary company Les Sanguinaires, finds herself entangled in more than she bargained for as the war takes on a larger scale than anyone expected.

So if you snaffled the free abridged edition, now is the perfect time to get 40,000 extra words for less than half a coffee.

The extra low price is because this'll probably be the last sale of it prior to the sequel's pre-release period.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 24, 2017)

And shared on twitter. Thad, if you use the #sffcgroup it'll get retweeted, a few of us use it already and the more the better.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jan 24, 2017)

Quellist, cheers, I was unaware of that hashtag.


----------



## Nick B (Jan 24, 2017)

Only been in use a couple days.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Jul 26, 2017)

Hope a bump is ok, as this is just $0.99 until 5 August (was originally going to end 28 July).

Buy... my... book, buy my book,
go on, give it a look,
the plot has quite the hook,
just click the link below
and to my story you’ll be took,

Spot of murder, spot of death,
you’ll read with bated breathe,
as the civil war rages
what’s going on with the mages?

They can heal, they can kill,
Do they prefer John Esden or Black Will?
Or will they both end up out of luck?

Come on check the preview,
or read a 5* review,
and buy my book, buy my book, buy my book,

Treachery, and deceit, a story that’s hard to beat,
There are kills, countless thrills, you’ll be squirming in your seat,

War breaks out and there’s woe when Penmere faces its foe,
Esden musters a horde to end the violent discord,

Wesley fights, Charlotte schemes,
she’s the woman of his dreams,
but she’s ruthless and mercenary as you can get,

Karena’s brutal and cruel,
but William’s nobody’s fool,
as you’ll read in my book

If you want a wild ride, that my story will provide,
buy my book, buy my book, buy my book

The kingdom has been torn asunder between rivals
and war consumes the once peaceful land
people wish for the happy times to return
but nobles for war alone have planned
Will the rulers come from Esden or Penmere?
Common folk don’t care, it’s war they fear
Men are mustered, and armies march,
Supplies provisioned and plots soon hatched,
Plans may be well-laid, but if the Hykirs invade
in my book, in my book,
tables are turned, the dice are shook
There’s war from top to bottom, the kingdom’s turned rotten,
men are dying amid the muck,
broken limbs and head contusions,
the story hurtles to its conclusion,
villains live and heroes die,
the first part climax is nigh,
will Sophie survive
or meet the end of her life?

She might escape, with any luck,
Will Hugh win the day
and make Esden pay?
Find out in my book,
in my book, in my book, in my book

Buy my book, buy my book,
On sale, less than a buck

It’s over a hundred thousand words
give it a look
You’ll be entertained for hours
by my storytelling prowess

The plot will twist, and then turn,
will your favourite live
you’ll soon learn

Page by page
Line by line
you’ll soon finish
it’s mighty fine

It’s so enticing you might want a second look,
or simply buy the sequel, KA’s only equal,
Buy my book, buy my book, buy my book

Kingdom Asunder (The Bloody Crown Trilogy Book 1) eBook: Thaddeus White: Amazon.co.uk: Kindle Store


----------



## Brian G Turner (Nov 21, 2017)

Just to let you know I find it hard to find the full version of this on Amazon - the direct link above works, but if I search for the title, or look at your author page, I only see the abridged version listed. Just FYI.


----------



## thaddeus6th (Nov 22, 2017)

Hmm. That's odd. Thanks, Brian, next time I get in touch with them I'll mention this.


----------

